# Oasis



## Molenko (22 Maggio 2020)

Il vostro pensiero sulla band dei fratelli Gallagher, ormai scioltasi poco più di 10 anni fa proprio per alcuni dissidi tra i due fratelli, che ha avuto un grande successo soprattutto nel secondo lustro degli anni '90?
Io ho iniziato ad ascoltarli relativamente tardi, fino a qualche anno fa conoscevo solo le canzoni più note: Wonderwall, Don't Look back in anger e poco altro, e non sapevo granché sulla loro storia, sul grande successo che hanno ottenuto alla fine dello scorso secolo. Poi tutto è partito da una storia su Instagram pubblicata da un amico più o meno un anno e mezzo fa, in cui per la prima volta ho sentito quella che poi sarebbe diventata la mia canzone preferita in assoluto, Champagne Supernova, per me un vero e proprio capolavoro, me ne sono innamorato soltanto sentendo le prime note. Da quel momento ho iniziato, nel tempo libero, a cercare i loro dischi e ho scoperto, oltre ai pezzi che ho già citato, capolavori come 'Roll with it', 'Don't go Away', 'Roll it over', 'Stop crying in your heart', 'Stand by me', 'Lyla', eccetera eccetera, ed è cresciuta costantemente la stima artistica verso una figura particolare come Liam Gallagher, la cui voce a 25 anni, prima che si inasprisse tra alcool, droga e avanzamento dell'età, secondo me era una delle più belle della storia della musica.
A parte gli Oasis, mi sono accorto di avere una grande ascendenza verso la Britpop in generale: sono un grande fan dei Coldplay, soprattutto per quello che hanno fatto nel primo decennio del 2000, mi piacciono diverse canzone dei Keane, dei Verve.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

Grandissimo e storico gruppo. Ci sono cresciuto con gli oasis, conosco praticamente ogni canzone.
Mi innamorai letteralmente di loro con l’album Heathen Chemistry che annovera probabilmente alcune delle loro più belle canzoni tra cui: The Hindu Times, Little by Little, Stop crying your heart out e soprattutto Born on a different Cloud.
Ricordo bene che di quest’album ci fu un leak e riuscì ad averlo in musicasetta mesi prima dell’uscita ufficiale 

Se ti piace il genere ascolta anche i Blur, loro band rivale storica, con il mitico Damon Albarn come frontman: indimenticabile la loro 
Song 2


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Il vostro pensiero sulla band dei fratelli Gallagher, ormai scioltasi poco più di 10 anni fa proprio per alcuni dissidi tra i due fratelli, che ha avuto un grande successo soprattutto nel secondo lustro degli anni '90?
> Io ho iniziato ad ascoltarli relativamente tardi, fino a qualche anno fa conoscevo solo le canzoni più note: Wonderwall, Don't Look back in anger e poco altro, e non sapevo granché sulla loro storia, sul grande successo che hanno ottenuto alla fine dello scorso secolo. Poi tutto è partito da una storia su Instagram pubblicata da un amico più o meno un anno e mezzo fa, in cui per la prima volta ho sentito quella che poi sarebbe diventata la mia canzone preferita in assoluto, Champagne Supernova, per me un vero e proprio capolavoro, me ne sono innamorato soltanto sentendo le prime note. Da quel momento ho iniziato, nel tempo libero, a cercare i loro dischi e ho scoperto, oltre ai pezzi che ho già citato, capolavori come 'Roll with it', 'Don't go Away', 'Roll it over', 'Stop crying in your heart', 'Stand by me', 'Lyla', eccetera eccetera, ed è cresciuta costantemente la stima artistica verso una figura particolare come Liam Gallagher, la cui voce a 25 anni, prima che si inasprisse tra alcool, droga e avanzamento dell'età, secondo me era una delle più belle della storia della musica.
> A parte gli Oasis, mi sono accorto di avere una grande ascendenza verso la Britpop in generale: sono un grande fan dei Coldplay, soprattutto per quello che hanno fatto nel primo decennio del 2000, mi piacciono diverse canzone dei Keane, dei Verve.



Grandissimi gli Oasis!! Anche io adoro questo genere. 
Musicalmente accattivante!!
Little by little.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2020)

Buona band, ma ho sempre preferito i Blur che sono stati molto sottovalutati al confronto.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

Canzone sottovalutata ma meravigliosa (e forse la loro più bella) è The Masterplan
Ogni volta che la sento ho i brividi


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buona band, ma ho sempre preferito i Blur che sono stati molto sottovalutati al confronto.



Io amo i blur e anche io tecnicamente lì reputo superiori però non hanno avuto grande continuità. All’inizio troppo acerbo poi hanno avuto il climax con l’album Untitled, poi alti e bassi fino a scemare completamente


----------



## Molenko (22 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Grandissimi gli Oasis!! Anche io adoro questo genere.
> Musicalmente accattivante!!
> Little by little.



Little by little altro bellissimo pezzo, anche se è cantata da Noel, che reputo fenomenale a scrivere, meno al microfono, in cui secondo me il fratello era diverse spanne superiore.


----------



## davidelynch (22 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Canzone sottovalutata ma meravigliosa (e forse la loro più bella) è The Masterplan
> Ogni volta che la sento ho i brividi



Pezzo mostruoso e anche il disco "raccolta" che contiene oltre a The Masterplan gli altri singoli mai messi su album è notevole.


----------



## Molenko (22 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo e storico gruppo. Ci sono cresciuto con gli oasis, conosco praticamente ogni canzone.
> Mi innamorai letteralmente di loro con l’album Heathen Chemistry che annovera probabilmente alcune delle loro più belle canzoni tra cui: The Hindu Times, Little by Little, Stop crying your heart out e soprattutto Born on a different Cloud.
> Ricordo bene che di quest’album ci fu un leak e riuscì ad averlo in musicasetta mesi prima dell’uscita ufficiale
> 
> ...



Sì, i Blur li conosco di nome per questa storica rivalità con gli Oasis (ho visto giorni fa un'intervista di Liam in cui non ne ha parlato benissimo, per usare un eufemismo  ), ma li conosco poco a livello musicale.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Pezzo mostruoso e anche il disco "raccolta" che contiene oltre a The Masterplan gli altri singoli mai messi su album è notevole.



Concordo, pezzi di altissimo livello.
La loro musica è stata sempre leggermente sottovalutata è troppo semplificata come britpop di ispirazione Beatles. Ma soprattutto gli oasis si sono dimostrati in grado di fare grande musica nel corso della loro carriera. Proprio the masterplan sembra tutto tranne che britpop


----------



## Molenko (22 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Canzone sottovalutata ma meravigliosa (e forse la loro più bella) è The Masterplan
> Ogni volta che la sento ho i brividi



Di The Masterplan mi piace molto la base. 
Ecco, invece alcune canzoni che sono molto conosciute, ma che non amo sono Supersonic, Live forever, Cigarettes e alcohol e Acquiesce, probabilmente perché sfociano più nel rock duro che nel pop.


----------



## davidelynch (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Il vostro pensiero sulla band dei fratelli Gallagher, ormai scioltasi poco più di 10 anni fa proprio per alcuni dissidi tra i due fratelli, che ha avuto un grande successo soprattutto nel secondo lustro degli anni '90?
> Io ho iniziato ad ascoltarli relativamente tardi, fino a qualche anno fa conoscevo solo le canzoni più note: Wonderwall, Don't Look back in anger e poco altro, e non sapevo granché sulla loro storia, sul grande successo che hanno ottenuto alla fine dello scorso secolo. Poi tutto è partito da una storia su Instagram pubblicata da un amico più o meno un anno e mezzo fa, in cui per la prima volta ho sentito quella che poi sarebbe diventata la mia canzone preferita in assoluto, Champagne Supernova, per me un vero e proprio capolavoro, me ne sono innamorato soltanto sentendo le prime note. Da quel momento ho iniziato, nel tempo libero, a cercare i loro dischi e ho scoperto, oltre ai pezzi che ho già citato, capolavori come 'Roll with it', 'Don't go Away', 'Roll it over', 'Stop crying in your heart', 'Stand by me', 'Lyla', eccetera eccetera, ed è cresciuta costantemente la stima artistica verso una figura particolare come Liam Gallagher, la cui voce a 25 anni, prima che si inasprisse tra alcool, droga e avanzamento dell'età, secondo me era una delle più belle della storia della musica.
> A parte gli Oasis, mi sono accorto di avere una grande ascendenza verso la Britpop in generale: sono un grande fan dei Coldplay, soprattutto per quello che hanno fatto nel primo decennio del 2000, mi piacciono diverse canzone dei Keane, dei Verve.



È una band che ho sempre adorato, il primo disco preso in vita mia fu what's the story morning glory, una meraviglia brit pop. Li ho seguiti assiduamente fino a be here now poi con meno accanimento. Interessanti anche le carriere soliste che hanno intrapreso specialmente quella di liam che negli ultimi 2/3 anni ha tirato fuori due ottimi dischi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Little by little altro bellissimo pezzo, anche se è cantata da Noel, che reputo fenomenale a scrivere, meno al microfono, in cui secondo me il fratello era diverse spanne superiore.



I queen ti piacciono?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sì, i Blur li conosco di nome per questa storica rivalità con gli Oasis (ho visto giorni fa un'intervista di Liam in cui non ne ha parlato benissimo, per usare un eufemismo  ), ma li conosco poco a livello musicale.



Te li consiglio altamente, fidati.
Se puoi riprendi su tutti gli album: Parklife, Untitled, the Great Escape e in minor misura 13. Gli altri album sono discreti ma nulla di che, ci trovi sicuramente qualche bella canzone comunque.

Immagino ti riferisca a quella volta in cui Liam augurò a Damon Albarn di morire di AIDS?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Di The Masterplan mi piace molto la base.
> Ecco, invece alcune canzoni che sono molto conosciute, ma che non amo sono Supersonic, Live forever, Cigarettes e alcohol e Acquiesce, probabilmente perché sfociano più nel rock duro che nel pop.



Supersonic l’adoro, era la sveglia mia e di mio fratello al mattino 
Anche live forever stupenda
Si queste sono di genere ancora più duro ma belle e dimostrano che erano in grandi di essere abbastanza eterogenei per quanto riguarda lo stile musicale


----------



## Molenko (22 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I queen ti piacciono?



Vabbé, quando si parla di Freddie Mercury credo sparisca il concetto di 'soggettività'. Don't Stop me Now, We will rock you, We are the champions e molte altre hanno fatto la storia della musica e non solo, considerando quanto hanno attechito anche nel mondo del cinema e dello sport.
Però, ecco, non ho mai approfondito più di tanto anche perché, essendo del '95, non li ho praticamente vissuti per nulla, conosco soltanto le più celebri.


----------



## Molenko (22 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Te li consiglio altamente, fidati.
> Se puoi riprendi su tutti gli album: Parklife, Untitled, the Great Escape e in minor misura 13. Gli altri album sono discreti ma nulla di che, ci trovi sicuramente qualche bella canzone comunque.
> 
> Immagino ti riferisca a quella volta in cui Liam augurò a Damon Albarn di morire di AIDS?



Ahahahah, no, in quella in cui ho visto io c'era andato più morbido, dicendo semplicemente che sono la band più sopravvalutata della storia della musica  Se la ritrovo la posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Vabbé, quando si parla di Freddie Mercury credo sparisca il concetto di 'soggettività'. Don't Stop me Now, We will rock you, We are the champions e molte altre hanno fatto la storia della musica e non solo, considerando quanto hanno attechito anche nel mondo del cinema e dello sport.
> Però, ecco, non ho mai approfondito più di tanto anche perché, essendo del '95, non li ho praticamente vissuti per nulla, conosco soltanto le più celebri.



Un genio Freddie. Avanti di 30 anni almeno.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, no, in quella in cui ho visto io c'era andato più morbido, dicendo semplicemente che sono la band più sopravvalutata della storia della musica  Se la ritrovo la posto.



Liam gliene ha dette sempre di tutti i colori 
Si odiavano


----------



## Molenko (22 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Liam gliene ha dette sempre di tutti i colori
> Si odiavano



Di Don't Stop, la demo uscita poche settimane fa, che ne pensi? A me tutto sommato è piaciuta. Peccato solo che abbia messo un ulteriore pietra sopra a ogni velleità di riunione, considerando anche il tweet che ha pubblicato Liam quel giorno, in cui ha perculato il fratello.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Di Don't Stop, la demo uscita poche settimane fa, che ne pensi? A me tutto sommato è piaciuta. Peccato solo che abbia messo un ulteriore pietra sopra a ogni velleità di riunione, considerando anche il tweet che ha pubblicato Liam quel giorno, in cui ha perculato il fratello.



Ho sempre pensato che ci avessero sempre giocato su sta cosa...
Non l’ho sentita sai? Appena posso l’ascolto e mi faccio un’idea


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buona band, ma ho sempre preferito i Blur che sono stati molto sottovalutati al confronto.



Perché in confronto facevano c4c4re...il rapporto canzoni belle tra le due band è tipo 30 a 1


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché in confronto facevano c4c4re...il rapporto canzoni belle tra le due band è tipo 30 a 1


Aggiungo anche che i due fratelli mi sono sempre sembrati abbastanza arroganti, due facce da schiaffi. Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente.

Tornando sul piano musicale. C'è da dire che la carriera solista di Noel Callagher è interessante, le sue cose mi stanno piacendo.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2020)

2 teste di c...come pochi altro ma un grande gruppo...tra le mie preferite c'è sunday morning call che se la inc..a nessuno ma a me piaceva un sacco


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo anche che i due fratelli mi sono sempre sembrati abbastanza arroganti*, due facce da schiaffi. Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente.
> 
> Tornando sul piano musicale. C'è da dire che la carriera solista di Noel Callagher è interessante, le sue cose mi stanno piacendo.



Giusto un filino...alcune loro massime

"Gli oasis sono l'equivalente musicale di mohammed Alì, nessuno può reggere il confronto, ne sul palco ne a parole"
"Non è arroganza, crediamo davvero di essere la miglior bando del mondo"


----------



## Stex (22 Maggio 2020)

dal topi pensavo si fossero riuniti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Il vostro pensiero sulla band dei fratelli Gallagher, ormai scioltasi poco più di 10 anni fa proprio per alcuni dissidi tra i due fratelli, che ha avuto un grande successo soprattutto nel secondo lustro degli anni '90?
> Io ho iniziato ad ascoltarli relativamente tardi, fino a qualche anno fa conoscevo solo le canzoni più note: Wonderwall, Don't Look back in anger e poco altro, e non sapevo granché sulla loro storia, sul grande successo che hanno ottenuto alla fine dello scorso secolo. Poi tutto è partito da una storia su Instagram pubblicata da un amico più o meno un anno e mezzo fa, in cui per la prima volta ho sentito quella che poi sarebbe diventata la mia canzone preferita in assoluto, Champagne Supernova, per me un vero e proprio capolavoro, me ne sono innamorato soltanto sentendo le prime note. Da quel momento ho iniziato, nel tempo libero, a cercare i loro dischi e ho scoperto, oltre ai pezzi che ho già citato, capolavori come 'Roll with it', 'Don't go Away', 'Roll it over', 'Stop crying in your heart', 'Stand by me', 'Lyla', eccetera eccetera, ed è cresciuta costantemente la stima artistica verso una figura particolare come Liam Gallagher, la cui voce a 25 anni, prima che si inasprisse tra alcool, droga e avanzamento dell'età, secondo me era una delle più belle della storia della musica.
> A parte gli Oasis, mi sono accorto di avere una grande ascendenza verso la Britpop in generale: sono un grande fan dei Coldplay, soprattutto per quello che hanno fatto nel primo decennio del 2000, mi piacciono diverse canzone dei Keane, dei Verve.



Sono sempre stato un grande fan, nei primi anni 2000 li ascoltavo notte e giorno, in particolare (What's the story?) Morning Glory è il loro capolavoro, le superballad Don't look back in anger e Champagne supernova valgono un'intera carriera musicale di molti gruppi..ma anche alcuni lati B meno noti tipo Acquiesce o Flashbax per non parlare di The Masterplan sono pezzi da 10 e lode..
Noel un vero genio, Liam il miglior frontman degli ultimi 25 anni..li ho visti 3 volte dal vivo (e altre tre volte Noel da solista)...peccato si siano sciolti ma ormai il tempo era finito e gli ultimi lavori avevano ormai perso molto del loro fascino..il canto del cigno è Heathen Chemestry, poi poca roba gli ultimi 2 album...consiglio il live Familiar to Milions, un vero concerto evento con la band al top della sua forma, Liam nonostante la voce già roca è semplicemente da orgasmo (e c'è la versione di noel di Hey,hey my my ad arrichire il tutto)..

Un vero e proprio fenomeno culturale


----------



## davoreb (22 Maggio 2020)

Il mio gruppo preferito. I primi 4-5 anni tra il 93 ed il 98 avranno fatto uscire almeno 40 pezzi assurdi poi tutto sommato ancora qualche pezzo d'autore ma i primi anni veramente fantastici Noel non sapeva scrivere una canzone brutta raramente ho visto dischi come definitely maybe e what's the story morning glory, ogni canzone poteva essere un singolo così come i bsided usciti con the masterplan.


----------



## Molenko (3 Settembre 2020)

Pelle d'oca.


----------

